# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Warnung vor Denosumab (Prolia)

## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Nachdem ich mir Prolia auf eigenen Wunsch vom Hausarzt habe spritzen lassen, kann ich vor diesem neuen Medikament zur Knochenstärkung  nur warnen. Hier ist ein neues Medikament mit viel Hype auf den Markt gekommen, das möglicherweise die Nutzenbewertung passiert hat aber wo hinsichtlich der Nebenwirkungen das Institut für die Qualität in der Medizin wohl ein Auge zugedrückt hat. Es geht doch nicht an, Medikamente zuzulassen, die in der Rubrik "Häufig"  Blasenprobleme wie "häufiges Wasserlassen", "Schmerzen beim Wasserlassen", "Blut im Urin" und "Inkontinenz" aufführen, ferner können hautempfindliche Menschen Ekzeme an den Beinen bekommen. Gliederschmerzen können entstehen. Mein Blutdruck ist in der Nacht nach der Spritze hochgeschossen, ich habe Druck in den Ohren, Schwindelgefühle. Mein Gedächtnis funktioniert nicht wie sonst. Dazu  kommen die oben genannten Probleme mit der Blase. Wenn man nachts 10x aufstehen und auch tagsüber abhängig von der Trinkmenge zu oft zur Toilette muss, dann ist das nicht akzeptabel und ich bin der Meinung, dass solche Medikamente wegen zu gravierender Nebenwirkungen gar nicht zugelassen werden dürften. Das Wort "Nebenwirkungen" ist schon eine Beschönigung. Bei Prolia sollten sie "Körperverletzungen" heissen. Dass unter Prolia auch eine Kiefernekrose sich entwickeln kann, wurde zwar erwähnt, aber das Wort "Nekrose" hat man im Beipackzettel vermieden. Nachdem ich 10 Jahre das Biophosphonat Fosamax ohne irgendwelche Beschwerden genommen und keine Kiefernekrose bekommen habe, befürchte ich nun, dass Prolia das schafft.
Ich hoffe nur, dass die Nebenwirkungen  nach einiger Zeit abklingen. 6 Monate, solange die Spritze wirkt, sind eine lange Zeit. Tabletten kann man absetzen, wenn man sie nicht verträgt. Aber was gespritzt ist, wird man nicht mehr los.

Reinardo 
.

----------


## Hvielemi

> 6 Monate, solange die Spritze wirkt, sind eine lange Zeit. Tabletten kann man absetzen, wenn man sie nicht verträgt. Aber was gespritzt ist, wird man nicht mehr los.


Ich habe sowas ähnliches mit 'Zoladex' erlebt, drei Monate erbrechen bis zur Erschöpfung.
Viele Nebenwirkungen waren auf dem Beipackzettel erwähnt, diese aber nicht.
Nun, ich hab es ausgesessen. Blieb mir ja nichts anderes übrig. Einen hilfreichen Rat kann ich Dir aus dieser Erfahrung nicht geben, ausser, dass man nicht 10 x aufstehen muss in der Nacht, um Wasser zu lassen, sondern dass man eine Flasche mit weitem Hals und Deckel neben das Bett stellt. So kommt man mit viel weniger Schlafstörung durch. 
Ich mach das seit Jahren so ...
Ich wünsch Dir, dass die üblen NW rascher vorbeigehen, als der Nutzen des Medikaments.

Hvielemi

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Reinhard,

ich lese deinen Beitrag und bin etwas Erschüttert.
Ich kann dir etwas zu meinem Verlauf bei Zometa sagen. 
Nach meiner 1. TUR-P hatte ich lange Zeit eine hypersensitive Blase wahrscheinlich den BPH Symtomen geschuldet, jedoch in Verbindung mit meiner monatlichen Zometa- Infusion ein immer wieder neues Aufflammen des häufigen Harnlassens die ersten 5 Tage nach Z.

Der Wechsel nach Bondronat hatte diese Symtome schlagartig minimiert, ohne das ich mit Medikamente nachgeholfen habe.

Nach dem Wechsel auf X-Geva - gleicher Wirkstoff wie Prolia - wurden die Symtome wieder aktiv, was mich dazu bewog, meine Prostata nochmals untersuchen zu lassen.
Es waren entzündliche Prozesse am Blasenhals mit der Folge vermindertem Harnfluss und hohe Restharnmengen.
Die weiteren Auswirkungen sind dann ja bekannt.

Die Prostata reagiert offenbar empfindlich auf diese Einflussfaktoren in Verbindung mit einem Wirkstoff wie Denosumab, Zoledronsäure, zumindest bei mir.
Seit dieser Mißstand in Bonn offenbar nachhaltig abgestellt wurde, ist ruhe und es ist wieder Harnstrahlpower vorhanden.

Eine 6 Monatsspitze Prolia dürfte wohl schlechter zu kontrollieren sein, als eine Monatsspritze und bei NW. wären mir diese Unbekannten ein viel zu hohes Risiko.
Vielleicht ist dir aufgefallen, dass der Harnstrahlpower - nach Prolia - sich verschlechtert hat.

Persönlicher Rat von mir:
Blase, Urethra, Blasenhals, Prostata überprüfen lassen.

Hans-J.

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Reinhard,

Du hast nun leider schon sehr ärgerliche Nebenwirkungen durch Prolia zu ertragen. Ich habe mir trotzdem auch die nachfolgenden Infos dazu durchgelesen. Gut möglich, dass ich nach diesem Studium von einer solchen Medikation Abstand genommen hätte.

http://www.akdae.de/Arzneimittelther...015-Prolia.pdf
http://www.diagnosia.com/de/medikament/prolia
http://www.pharmazie.com/graphic/A/40/0-91840.pdf
http://www.navigator-medizin.de/wech...rursachen.html

Vor meiner letzten längeren Flugreise war ich noch einmal bei dem Kardiologen, der 2009 vorsorglich mein Herz untersucht hatte. Er empfahl mir zur Verhinderung einer Thrombose Stützstrümpfe, die ich nach einer Stunde tragen entsorgt habe. Die blutdrucksenkenden Tabletten, wofür er mir ein Rezept ausgestellt hatte, habe ich brav in der Apotheke gekauft, aber nach dem Lesen des Beipackzettels in den Schrank gestellt. Die aufgeführten Nebenwirkungen standen in keiner Relation zu den möglichen Vorteilen eines späteren niedrigeren Blutdruckes. Inzwischen sind viele Wochen vergangen und trotz 3 x wöchentlich intensivem Training in einem Mannheimer Fitness-Studio und 2 x Wanderungen in hügeligem Gelände mit mehr als 12 Kilometern - die langen Wegstrecken im Angkor Wat waren bei Hitze und hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit auch nicht ohne - fühle ich mich putzmunter. Man tut manchmal tatsächlich gut daran, nicht aus lauter übertriebener Vorsorge immer gleich vorsorglich gegenzusteuern, wenn die Gefahr bestehen könnte, dass etwas passiert. Heftige Schmerzen z. B. im linken Hüftbereich, die das Einschlafen teilweise über Wochen erschwerten, haben sich schon mehrmals von selbst wieder abgemeldet. Liebe Mitmenschen rieten immer sofort zum Besuch einer Klinik, die Hüftgelenke problemlos ersetzen würden.

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass sich Dein Körper noch ein wenig mit der Infusion arrangiert und die Beschwerden langsam abklingen.

*"Wie leicht, ach, gerät man doch zwischen die eine Angst, dass etwas passieren könnte, und die andere Angst, dass es nicht passieren könnte"
*(Kurt Marti)

----------


## Reinardo

Danke Hvielemi und Hans für Eure Antworten und Ratschläge. Ich werde gleich mal nachlesen und mich informieren über die Mittel, die Ihr genannt habt. 

Jedenfalls bin ich nicht bereit, das so hinzunehmen wie Gottes Wille. Die Ärzte kann ich nicht anklagen, denn sowohl der Orthopäde als auch der Hausarzt haben nur getan, was ich wollte. Vielmehr bin ich durch die nur positiven Berichte in der Presse und hier im Forum verleitet worden, das zu machen. Ich werde noch gepfefferte Protestschreiben abschicken an die Ärzte Zeitung und an das Institut für Qualität in der Medizin. Schon bei anderen Prostatakrebs betreffenden Artikeln in dieser Zeitung habe ich gemerkt, dass in der Ärzte Zeitung Leute schreiben, die eigentlich nur die Marketing-Texte der Herstellerfirmen kopieren und denen eigenes Urteilsvermögen abgeht. Beim Institut für Qualität in der Medizin scheint nach dem von der Politik erzwungenen Wechsel an der Führungsspitze die Tendenz vorzuherrschen, alles abzusegnen, was aus Amerika kommt. 
Eine eigenständige Medikamenten-Kritik suche ich bei unserer Interessenvertretung BPS leider auch vergebens. Was macht da eigentlich der Wissenschaftliche Beirat?

Bei einer Fahrt gestern ins Rheinland zu meinem Orthopäden für eine gründliche Knochenanalyse musste ich die im KISP genannten Urin-Beutel mitnehmen und nutzen. Mit dem Auto, das ich mir dort gemietet hatte, musste ich mehrmals an oft ungeeigneten Stellen halten. Unangenehm war auch, dass es in den Interregio-Zügen im Rheinland keine Toiletten gibt oder diese abgeschlossen waren.

Der Beipackzettel zu Prolia listet als "häufige Nebenwirkungen" (1-10 von 100) folgendes:

1) Schmerzen beim Wasserlassen, häufiges Wasserlassen, Blut im Harn, Inkontinenz
2) Infektion der oberen Atemwege
3) Schmerzen, Kribbeln oder Taubheit entland Ihres Beines (Ischiassyndrom)
4) Trübungen der Augenlinse (Katarakt)
5) Darmträgheit
6) Hautausschlag (Rash)
7) Schmerzen in den Armen und Beinen (Schmerzen in den Extremitäten)

Unter den gelegentlichen und seltenen Nebenwirkungen findet sich auch "Anhaltende Schmerzen und/oder nicht heilende, wunde Stellen des Mundes oder Kiefers". Das Wort "Kiefernekrose" vermeidet der Hersteller. Die gelegentlichen und seltenen Nebenwirkungen lesen sich wie ein Horrorscenario.
Leider habe ich den Veipackzettel erst in die Hand bekommen und gelesen, nachdem die Spritze gesetzt war.

Man muss zugestehen, dass alle wirksamen Medikamente unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen haben. Aber wenn Nebenwirkungen in der oben genannten Schwere "häufig" auftreten, dann ist bei jedem Patienten die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu groß, dass es ihn trifft. Dann ist das Medikament nicht ausreichend entwickelt und sollte noch nicht zugelassen werden. Zumindest sollten Patientengruppen, bei denen bereits ein Vorschaden, z.B. TUR-P oder empfindliche Haut 
vorliegt, von Prolia abgeraten werden.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Hvielemi

Nach den beschriebenen schlechten Erfahrungen mit Langzeit-Depot-Injektionen
verschiedener Medikamente schlage ich vor, solche Präparate zunächst mit
der jeweils kürzest verfügbaren Wirkungsdauer zu testen.
(Das nützt Reinardo jetzt im konkreten Fall nichts)
Erst wenn sich die Nebenwirkungen in einem akzeptablen Verhältnis zum
vermuteten Nutzen der Therapie stehen, soll das Langzeit-Depot verwendet
werden.
Ein Monat Kotzen ist bedeutend weniger unangenehm, als nach zwei Monaten
den Rand der Erschöpfung zu erreichen mit der Aussicht auf noch 
mindestens einen weiteren Monat anhaltenden Erbrechens.

Und:
Nicht nur die Nebenwirkungen gemäss Beipackzettel oder auch darüberhinaus
sind vor der Therapie spekulativ, auch die erwünschten Wirkungen treten 
keineswegs sicher ein.

Aber: Hinter jeder PCa-Therapie steht die Angst vor fortgeschrittenen
Stadien der Krankheit, die hier im Forum meist von Angehörigen in taktvollen
Worten angedeutet werden, von Prof. Rothauge einst im Spiegel aber schonungslos:
_"Diese Menschen gehen unter furchtbaren Qualen zugrunde."_

Tja, wer hat da den Mut, eine Therapie aufgrund von ein 
paar Hinweisen im Beipackzettel verweigern?

Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich damals während der DHB auf Zometa verzichtet. Es ging auch ohne.


*"Überall geht ein frühes Ahnen, dem späteren Wissen voraus"
*(Alexander von Humboldt)

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Reinardo,

mir scheint, Deine Kritik an Denosumab sei doch etwas zu massiv ausgefallen. Ich bekomme XGEVA (identischer Wirkstoff) seit September 2011 *monatlich* von meiner Onkologin verabreicht, also in erheblich stärkerer Dosierung und in kürzeren Intervallen. In meinem Fall sind die Nebenwirkungen (leichte Neuropenie an den Fingern) absolut harmlos. Klar, Deine Probleme will ich nicht etwa wegschwatzen, aber ich halte es nicht für richtig, mit den schlechten Erfahrungen in einem Einzelfall gleich ein Verbot des Medikamentes zu propagieren. Dies auch im Hinblick auf Dein Profil, wo immer wieder von Miktionsbeschwerden die Rede ist. Vielleicht bist Du in dieser Hinsicht mehr gefährdet, als der durchschnittliche Patient.

Was die Kiefernekrose anbelangt: Es stimmt, dass im Beipackzettel für Patienten das Wort "Nekrose" nicht vorkommt. Immerhin sind aber zwei Abschnitte der Zahnpflege gewidmet, und mit dem Wort "Nekrose" kann wohl der Durchnittspatient weniger anfangen, als mit den Hinweisen auf die Bedeutung guter Mundhygiene. Wer es wirklich wissen, aber seinen Arzt nicht fragen will, der kann sich hier schlau machen und wird die Nekrose finden. In der Patienteninformation seht schliesslich der Satz "Eine routinemässige *orale Untersuchung* sollte vor Behandlungsbeginn mit Denosumab vom verschreibenden Arzt durchgeführt werden." Hat Dein Hausarzt das getan?

Auch ich habe wegen Nebenwirkungen, die mir nicht behagten, letztes Jahr einen Medikamentenwechsel von Eligard zurück zu Zoladex veranlasst. Deswegen das Medikament, das mir schlaflose Nächte bereitete, öffentlich anzuprangern, kam mir allerdings nicht in den Sinn, obwohl mir mein Urologe sagte, ich sei nicht der einzige seiner Patienten, der  solche Probleme bekomen habe. Er fügte aber bei, die Mehrzahl habe nichts zu bemängeln. Ich schloss aus dieser Antwort, dass es Patienten gebe, die in bestimmter Hinsicht empfindlicher seien, als andere. Und wenn ich keine Ausweichmöglichkeit gehabt hätte, dann hätte ich die Schlaflosigkeit in Kauf genommen.

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Jürg:-

Danke für Deine Stellungnahme. Aber leider sind meine Erfahrungen andere. Nun habe ich zu den Problemen mit dem Wasser lassen auch noch eine Rundum-Hautentzündung an der Wade bekommen, wo ich nach einem Fersenbruch einen Kompressionsstrumpf tragen müsste, aber jetzt nicht mehr tragen kann. Morgen muss ich deshalb zum Hautarzt. 
Was nutzen mir da einige Monate eventuelles metastasenfreies Gesamüberleben, wenn ich jetzt 6 Monate ohne Lebensqualität bin. Hoffentlich nur 6 Monate, und die Spritze wirkt nich noch länger nach. Wer weiss, was da noch auf mich zukommt.  

Wenn Du im Ärzte Blatt die Artikel zu Prolia und Denosumab liest, findest Du nur Verlautbarungs-Journalismus  und Jubel-Berichte. Keine objektive und kritische Analyse auch über die Risiken des Medikaments findet statt. So wird die Ärzteschaft geflutet mit positiven Informationen, die für  Beratung des  Patienten dann eine für die Verschreibung günstige Stimmung schaffen.  Dass auch Infektionen der Ohren und der Atemwege auftreten können, zeigt doch an, dass durch das Medikament die Abwehrkräfte des Körpers geschwächt werden. Die Probleme beim Wasser lassen zeigen an eine Verengung im Urinaltrakt und Reizung und Schädigung des Schliessmuskels. Auf die Umschreibung der Gefahr einer Kiefernekrose hatte ich schon hingewiesen. So sollte Prolia an Patienten, die Beschwerden mit der Blase haben, deren Körperabwehr geschwächt ist oder die zu Allergien neigen, grundsätzlich nicht verschrieben werden. Aber eine klare Sprache anstelle von Umschreibungen und offen ausgesprochene Warnungen für bestimmte Patientengruppen hätten dem Kommerz geschadet. Enttäuschend  auch das Schweigen zu Prolia seitens der Institutionen und Verbände, die gemäss ihrer Satzung zum Schutz der Patienten geschaffen wurden.

Das Informationblatt zum Medikament liegt in der Packung bei der Spritze, die gekühlt bleiben muss. Es wird mit der Packung vom Arzt entsorgt, sofern der Patient es nicht ausdrücklich verlangt. So läuft das in der Praxis ab. Die "orale Untersuchung" vor der Verschreibung, die Du erwähnst, ist möglicherweise vorgeschrieben, macht aber doch keiner. Wie soll das denn auch gehen?
Ich kann meinen beiden Ärzten auch keine Schuld geben, da ich Prolia selbst gewollt hatte. Ich habe eben einen Fehler gemacht.

Vielleicht kannst Du oder kann Lowroad, der das Medikament zur Vorbeugung gegen Metastasen auch empfohlen hat, mir einen Rat geben, wie ich das Gift wieder loswerden kann?

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Reinardo,

nach Deinen Schilderungen über die Unverträglichkeit des Denosumab, würde ich außer auf die bekannten Nebenwirkungen, auf eine handfeste allergische Reaktion tippen, die unbedingt in die Hände eines Allergologen/Dermatologen gehört.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Reinardo,*
also empfohlen hätte ich Dir Denosumab in Deiner Situation wahrscheinlich nicht! Bei Dir liegt kein kastrations resistentes Stadium vor, so dass(Knochen) Metastasenprophylaxe fragwürdig ist. Sollte sich Dein Krankheitszustand ändern, oder Du Osteoporose entwickeln, könnten Bisphosphonate oder Denosumab sinnvoll werden, vorher nicht.

Es tut mir sehr leid, dass bei Dir solche Nebenwirkungen auftreten. Möglicherweise liegt eine allergische Reaktion auf den Wirkstoff vor? Wie Du aber auch schon gelesen hast,kann es bei Denosumab zu Hautreaktionen kommen. Trockene Haut ist die milde Form, Entzündungen wären dann eine schwerwiegende Nebenwirkung. Der Grund dieser Nebenwirkungen ist nicht ganz klar. Manchmal wird davon berichtet, dass die Haut RANKL Rezeptoren besitzt, anderen Papers schreiben davon Denosumab würde die Makrophagen beeinflussen - also Grund für Immunreaktionen sein. 

Wie lange Denosumab im Körper verbleibt bis es vollständig abgebaut ist, werde ich nachschauen. Momentan bin ich in den Staaten und von meinen Unterlagen etwas abgeschnitten. Aber es sind eher Monate denn Wochen... leider. Bei Zometa® wären es eher Jahre denn Monate!

LetzteWoche haben wir hier das Haus von Thomas Jefferson (Monticello) besucht und den Zirkus erlebt, den die Amis rund um ihre Unabhängigkeitserklärung machen. Sie definieren sich sehr über den Freiheitsgedanken, d.h. nicht nur körpeliche Freiheit, sondern auch geistige Unabhägigkeit. Für uns Europäer kommt da die Solidarität (Brüderlichkeit) etwas kurz, aber so ist das halt in den Staaten. Geistige Unabhägigkeit ist aber sicher auch in unserer Situation sinnvoll. Das Deine zukünftigen Entscheidungen Dir von Nutzen sein werden, wünsche ich Dir!

----------


## Hvielemi

> Vielleicht kannst Du oder kann Lowroad, der das Medikament zur Vorbeugung gegen Metastasen auch empfohlen hat, mir einen Rat geben, wie ich das Gift wieder loswerden kann?
> 
> Gruß, Reinardo


Lieber Reinardo

Du hast über nichts geschrieben, was nicht auf onmeda beschrieben wäre, mit Ausnahme einer Wirkung von 'Prolia' gegen Metastasen.

Es ist schwer nachzuvollziehen, dass gerade Du, der sich sonst immer so gut informiert zeigt, dir dieses Medikament hast spritzen lassen.

Einer Reduktion des Wirbelkörper-Bruchrisikos innert 2 Jahre von 3.9% auf 1.5% klingt gut - Verbesserung 62% (wikipedia).
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass so ein Ereignis nicht eintritt, steht 94.1% zu 98.5% - Verbesserung 2.4%
Sehr wahrscheinlich tritt also so ein Ereignis eh nicht ein, ob mit oder ohne Denosumab.

Ich weiss, das ist polemisch, aber mit ebendieser Polemik wurden Gegenanzeigen und Nebenwirkungen und Warnhinweise vom Tisch gewischt:




> *Gegenanzeigen*
> 
> Nur nach sorgfältiger Nutzen-Risiko-Abwägung durch den Arzt und unter seiner Kontrolle darf der Wirkstoff eingesetzt werden, bei
>  ...Patienten mit Krebs, Knochenschäden, schlechter Mundhygiene und Zahnentfernungen, Zahnerkrankungen, Blutarmut, Blutgerinnungsstörungen oder Infektionen, bei Behandlung mit Chemotherapie, Hemmern der Blutgefäßbildung, Kortikosteroiden, Bestrahlungen an Hals und Kopf oder vorhergehender Behandlung mit Bisphosphonaten.  Alles kann ein *erhöhtes Risiko für den Abbau von Kieferknochen* sein.  Daher sind solche Patienten vor der Behandlung mit Denosumab auf  Zahnschäden zu untersuchen. 
> 
> *Nebenwirkungen*
> 
> Häufige Nebenwirkungen:
> Harnwegsinfektion, Infektion der oberen Atemwege, Ischiassyndrom ("Hexenschuss"), Grauer Star, Hautausschlag, Verstopfung, Gliederschmerzen.
> ...


 Hervorhebungen durch mich

Dass Du das Medikament selbst vom Arzt 'gefordert' hat, enthebt den allerdings nicht von "sorgfältiger Nutzen-Risiko-Abwägung".
Der 'Fehler' bzw. die Verantwortung liegt letztlich nicht bei Dir als interessiertem Laien und betroffenen Patienten, sondern beim mit Wissensvorsprung belasteten Arzt. 
Ausbaden musst alleine Du das, egal, ob eine korrekte "Nutzen-Risiko-Abwägung" oder eine ungestüme Patienten-'Forderung' zur Anwendung geführt habe.
Los wird man so eine Depotspritze nicht mehr, ausser mit Abwarten, sagte mir mein Urologe nach der Dauerkotzerei mit dem Zoladex-Depot. Da sich das Depot nicht bildlich darstellen lasse, sei eine chirugrische Entfernung nicht möglich.


Dass es bei den bisher aufgetretenen Nebenwirkungen bleibe, und nicht Noch-Schlimmeres eintrete,
hofft für Dich

Hvielemi

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Wie lange Denosumab im Körper verbleibt bis es vollständig abgebaut ist, werde ich nachschauen...


Hallo Reinardo,
nachgereicht hier die Daten zu Abbau von Denosumab im Körper:



Bei den "unerwünschten Ereignissen" während der FREEDOM Zulassungsstudie (Fracture Reduction Evaluation of Denosumab in Osteoporosis Every 6 Months) waren Hautreaktionen (Ekzeme) die einzigen erkennbaren Nebenwirkungen. Es gab noch eine kleine Ausprägung von Cellulitis, die aber mit 0,3% gering war.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Halbzeit in der voraussichtlich 6-monatigen Wirkungsdauer der Prolia-Medikation. Die lästigen, die Bewegungsfreiheit außerhalb des Hauses einschränkenden Beschwerden beim Wasserlassen sind geblieben. An die schlechtere Sicht habe ich mich gewöhnt. Der Hautausschlag ist verschwunden. Hinzugekommen sind Schmerzen in den Beinen und in der Hüfte, besonders morgens. Psychisch belastend ist die Ungewissheit, ob die Beschwerden vom Krebs kommen oder nur Nebenwirkungen von Prolia sind. Eigenartig auch die Beobachtung, dass die Beschwerden alle 4-5 Tage besonders stark auftreten. Ich führe das darauf zurück, dass nicht kontinuierlich in gleichen Mengen sondern vermutlich in Abständen schubweise Prolia aus dem Depot in die Blutbahn abgegeben wird.
Wenn ich dem gegenüberstelle, dass in den vergangenen 10 Jahren ich mit einem oralen 1x wöchentlich einzunehmenden Bisphosphonat (Fosamax) überhaupt keine Nebenwirkungen gespürt hatte, dann frage ich mich, ob die in den Verlautbarungen behauptete Überlegenheit von Prolia nicht nur eine hypothetische ist. An den Tagen, an denen die "Nebenwirkungen" mir besonders heftig zu schaffen machen, werde ich depressiv und bedaure es sehr, mich auf Prolia eingelassen zu haben.

Meine Erfahrung mit diesem "neuen Medikament" finde ich bestätigt in Karl Lauterbachs Analyse im Buch "Gesund im kranken System". Er schreibt (S. 147): "..der Markt der Krebsmedikamente ist das am schnellsten wachsende Segment in der Pharmaindustrie. Vor allem neue und besonders teure Mittel zur sogenannten Antikörpertherapie finden rasch Verbreitung. Statt sie in klinischen Studien zu untersuchen und ihre Anwendung auf Spezialzentren zu beschränken, werden sie mit aller Macht in den Markt gedrückt und landen auch bei Ärzten, die für die Durchführung solcher Therapien völlig unzureichend qualifiziert sind. Falsch eingesetzt, sind die Nebenwirkungen dieser Medikamente enorm, vom Herzinfarkt bis zum Schlaganfall."
Karl Lauterbach ist ein hervorragender Analytiker. Allerdings mache ich bei Kommentaren zu seinem Buch eine Beobachtung, die ich oft auch bei Kritikern von Bob Leibowitz mache, dass diejenigen, die ihn kritisieren, seine Bücher selbst gar nicht gelesen haben und ihr Urteil aus parteipolitischer Animosität oder einer persönlichen Interessenlage heraus abgeben.

Meine Warnung vor "neuen Medikamenten" bleibt bestehen. Wer die von Lowroad in seinem Beitrag benannte Medikamente *Fast tracked for prostate cancer:
*
Enzalutamide (MDV3100)Alpharadin or Radium-223 chlorideGaleterone (TOK-001)Prostvac or ProstVacR vaccineCustirsen (OGX-011)cabozantinib (XL184) fast tracked for thyroid cancer 

von Ärzten angeboten bekommt, sollte sich über "Nebenwirkungen" besser informieren als ich es bei Prolia getan habe und sich gut überlegen, worauf er sich einlässt.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## HorstK

In dem evidenzbasierten Patientenratgeber zur S3-Leitlinie 'Prostatakrebs II' steht u.a. folgendes:

"Gerade in höherem Alter und/oder bei schwerwiegenden Begleiterkrankungen sollten Sie den zu erwartenden Nutzen einer Behandlung sehr genau gegen die Risiken abwägen. Operation, Bestrahlung oder Hormontherapie werden unter Umständen Ihren Körper stärker belasten als der Krebs. Inwieweit ein möglicher Lebenszeitgewinn diese Beeinträchtigung rechtfertigt, sollten Sie gemeinsam mit Ihrem Arzt überlegen."



Freundliche Grüße
Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62&page=report

----------


## Reinardo

Ja, Horst. Dem stimme ich voll zu. Von meinem Fall abgesehen (es war mein eigener unüberlegter Entschluss) ist das nun eine Hol- oder Bringschuld? Meine Urologin hat den Patientenratgeber und die neuesten Leitlinien gar nicht gelesen. Wie mir geht es vielen anderen doch aus. Besonders gegenüber Kassenpatienten herrscht eine Von-oben-herab- und Vogel-friss oder stirb-Attitüde. Im Gespräch müsste ich sie ständig belehren. Das möchte ich natürlich nicht und bin nun gezwungen, wieder einen anderen Urologen zu finden, hoffentlich offener für meine Therapiewünsche.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Hvielemi

> Halbzeit in der voraussichtlich 6-monatigen Wirkungsdauer der Prolia-Medikation.


Hallo Reinardo
Nun sind etwa neun Monate seit der Prolia-Injektion vergangen.
Wie geht es Dir in Bezug auf die Nebenwirkungen dieses Depot-Medikamentes?

Auf meinen Hinweis, dass ich Bedenken habe wegen Osteoporose bei fortgesetzter AHT, bot mir mein Urologe ohne Umschweife 'Prolia' an. Er hätte das wohl sofort gespritzt. Doch irgendwie kam mir der Medikamentenname bekannt vor, und neue Depot-Medikamente werde ich nach der üblen Erfahrung mit Zoladex meiden, so gut ich kann ...

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------

